# Backlight-Bleeding  reparabel?



## monetor- (18. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe mir kürzlich den Viewsonic xg2703-gs gekauft. Ich habe lange hin und her überlegt und jetzt beschlossen, dass mir das Backlight-Bleeding zu stark ist. 

Eben wollte ich ihn zurück schicken, wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass es bei Amazon auch möglich ist ein Gerät zur Reparatur einzuschicken. Jetzt frage ich mich, ist es möglich, Backlight-Bleeding zu reparieren oder sollte ich es lieber gleich mit einem Umtausch versuchen? Ich vermute mal die können da nicht viel machen, oder? Zumal Backlight-Bleeding bis zu einem gewissen Ausmaß ja kein Defekt in dem Sinne ist, sondern eher eine Begleiterscheinung, die mit dem IPS Panel zusammenhängt.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Februar 2020)

Solange umtauschen, bis du einen guten Monitor hast.
Ist ja grad der Vorteil bei Amazon, dann bist du nicht mal ohne Monitor, weil du den Alten zurückschicken kannst, wenn der Neue schon da ist.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Februar 2020)

Hast du den bei warehousedeals gekauft?


----------



## AlphaMale (18. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mal mit einem Freund zusammen seinen Koreamonitor (Qnix) die Abdeckung aufgemacht, weil diese auf einige Stellen ziemlich (zu starken) Druck unten auf das Panel gebracht hat. Welches unten links zu einem starken Bleeding (?) geführt hatte.
Das hat damals viel gebracht, würde ich aber nicht jedem empfehlen (Garantie).


----------



## Finallin (18. Februar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Solange umtauschen, bis du einen guten Monitor hast.
> Ist ja grad der Vorteil bei Amazon, dann bist du nicht mal ohne Monitor, weil du den Alten zurückschicken kannst, wenn der Neue schon da ist.



Mit welcher Berechtigung sollte es das tun?


----------



## Magera (18. Februar 2020)

Vorallem ist es bei amazon nicht auch so, das du bei einem umtausch erstmal zurücksenden musst ehe du was neues im tausch bekommst?


----------



## monetor- (18. Februar 2020)

Nein, habe ich nicht bei Warehousedeals gekauft 

Selbst werde ich da auch nicht dran rumschrauben der Monitor ist ja nagelneu . 

Daher die Frage, ob die bei einer Reparatur eventuell das Backlight-Bleeding beseitigen. Ich stelle mir das eher so vor, dass die sich das Bild ansehen und dann beschließen mir ein neues Modell zu schicken. Falls die das Gerät aber wirklich aufmachen und versuchen was zu reparieren, wäre das einen Versuch wert. Vielleicht kennt sich da ja jemand aus oder hat bereits Erfahrungen in der Hinsicht gemacht


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2020)

Da wird nichts repariert, weil es defacto kein defekt ist.


----------



## blautemple (18. Februar 2020)

Magera schrieb:


> Vorallem ist es bei amazon nicht auch so, das du bei einem umtausch erstmal zurücksenden musst ehe du was neues im tausch bekommst?



Nope, Amazon schickt erst Ersatz zu 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (18. Februar 2020)

Gefällt nicht im Ganzen, hat nicht meine Erwartungen erfüllt.
Ohne genaue Fehlerbeschreibung zurückschicken, Kaufpreis erstatten, anderen Monitorhersteller wählen, so würde ich es tun.
Oder Odyssee mit anderem(n) Austauschmonitor(en) durchstehen.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Februar 2020)

Finallin schrieb:


> Mit welcher Berechtigung sollte es das tun?



Widerrufsrecht.
Sollte sich im Jahre 2020 mal rumgesprochen haben


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2020)

Das FAG dient dazu Online Sachen zu bestellen und bei Nichtgefallen zurück zu senden.
Es dient nicht dazu, 20mal etwas tauschen zu lassen, bis man das beste Produkt hat.


----------



## azzih (18. Februar 2020)

Backlightbleeding ist bis zu einem gewissen Maße abgedeckt durch die Fertigungstoleranzen der Hersteller. Genau wie bestimmte Pixelfehler. Also sind keine Defekte in diesem Sinne und nach den 14 Tagen auch kein ausreichender Grund für Gewährleistung/Garantie.

Kannst natürlich zurückschicken und ein neuen bestellen im Zuge des 14 tägigen Rückgaberechts, verpflichtet dir das Gerät zu tauschen ist der Händler aber nicht, kann auch einfach ne Gutschrift machen und sagen auf den Problemkunden verzichte ich lieber. Aber nach einmal Tauschen ist das noch nicht der Fall.


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Februar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das FAG dient dazu Online Sachen zu bestellen und bei Nichtgefallen zurück zu senden.



Wenn dir starkes Backlight Bleeding gefällt, dann darfst du deine ja gern behalten. Steht dir natürlich frei.
Spätestens beim 3. oder 4. Umtausch wird wohl eher der Monitor generell das Problem haben und man sollte sich ein anderes Produkt kaufen, da werden keine 20 mal Umtauschen nötig sein.

Genauso bei Pixelfehlern: Natürlich umtauschen. Gerade am PC Monitor, hat man die doch immer im Blick.

Bei Amazon geht das natürlich auch nach 14 Tagen. Die werden nicht sagen: Haha Widerrufsfrist abgelaufen und Pixelfehler ist kein Mangel. Pech gehabt.
Wenn man immer beim billigsten Händler für 20 Euro weniger bestellt, mag sein dass der sich dann quer stellt, aber dann hat man eben am falschen Ende gespart.
Gerade solche Produkte, wo es oft Komplikationen gibt, is Amazon ideal, das hat der TE schon richtig gemacht.

edit: Ich hatte selbst erst letzten Monat den Fall: Laptop mit einem Pixelfehler. Amazon schickt Neuen, ich schick den Alten zurück. Erledigt.
Oculus Quest direkt bei Oculus bestellt: 2 Subpixelfehler. Langer E-Mail Verkehr, erst altes Gerät zurückschicken, dann schicken sie das Neue. Usw. Nervig. Aber selbst die tauschen es deswegen aus.


----------



## monetor- (19. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 

Die Diskussion über das Widerrufsrecht lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden 

Um auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen: Nach dem was ich hier lese scheint es eine "Reparatur" in dem Sinne wohl nicht zu geben. Dementsprechend werde ichs mal mit einem Umtausch probieren. Im Zweifelsfall wird es dann doch ein TN Panel


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Februar 2020)

Eine Reparatur wär theoretisch sicherlich möglich, aber dann muss man das ganze Panel tauschen.
Aber wer macht das schon? Neuer Monitor ist da die viel einfachere und billigere Lösung.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Februar 2020)

@fetterkasten
Komisch, ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem zurück schicken oder Austausch eines Monitors.
Nur Amazon hat da beim ersten zurück geschickten Monitor nachgefragt. 
Zudem hatte ich schon genug Monitore um blb für mich beurteilen zu können.
Und ja, es gibt genug Leute die ihren Monitor 10mal oder öfter haben tauschen lassen, nur um den Monitor mit dem geringsten blb zu kriegen.


----------

